# Feeling very sick, just started having really bad Diarrhea?



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! Well, I am new to this site and decided that since I haven't been feeling well at all I mine as well post something and hope someone can give me at least a little bit of help.







Anyways, I have been having severe lower right abdominal pain for about 3-4 months now. I was sent for a CT Scan with contrast (showed inflammation of the bowel, so you'd assume IBD not IBS right? wrong.) I have learned that IBS does not cause inflammation so I have no idea what that was from :s Before all this I had an abdominal ultrasound and everything was normal (didn't include pelvis) Well, after that I was sent for blood work and stool samples. Well, everything but one thing came back normal. That was thing was about 150 (normal about 120ish). This is high when people have IBD, but my doctor reassured me it was okay considering she saw people with levels of about 800 with IBD. Well, I was then sent for an upper GI Study and lower GI study. These surprisingly came back normal. Time to go back to the doctor. I was still having severe pain, it felt like someone was stabbing me with a knife when I breathed and no one could touch that area. I still today have that severe pain (last night was up til 2 AM with it actually).Well, all my symptoms were lining up for Crohn's Disease. My doctor decided it was time for a colonoscopy and an endoscopy. At 15, these were not things you'd want to hear. Haha. Day of my scope, I was thankfully given general anesthesia. My doctor said that I have an extremely long colon and that there was mucus in my ilium. She asked how long ago I had my upper Gi study (with barium). My mom said about 2 weeks ago, (really 3) the lady then said that it is highly unlikely, but it is possibly that is was left over barium. Turns out that the biopsies were all normal. Weird huh? Well, the day I had my scopes I started feeling 10 times worse than before. That was the day I started having severe diarrhea (sorry to be graphic). Well, I still to this day have it (it has been about 5 weeks.) I am currently taking Bentyl 3 times a day, Nexium 40 MG delayed release capsules one a day (use to be twice, but we switched it to once) and Florastor twice a day. Anyone else ever experience something like this? P.S. I spike a fever almost every night !


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

Hey Claire, did they find anything like gastritis or hiatal hernia?It sounds like you have IBD; did the doctor explain to you whether you have ulcerative colitis or Crohn's disease?Are you taking Bentyl at the same time as Nexium? I am not familiar with Bentyl, but in my experience taking an acid-blocker with other supplements at the same time gave me diarrhea and stomach discomfort.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Hey Joseph81! Well, nope, nothing showed up besides mucus in the ilium and the extremely long colon (I was wondering if that could possible be causing the problems.) We thought it was Crohn's Disease, but since the biopsies didn't show it, my GI claims it is just "IBS". I don't believe that. You don't get inflammation and fevers every night with IBS, something I do. We think it may be an infection such as C. Diff, but who knows. I have to wait for the stool test and then the results.:/ Yes, I do take the Bentyl and Nexium together, but the pain started way before I was giving the Bentyl. The Bentyl is an antispasmodic and helps relieve some of the pain.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

I think that you should be treated for (actually against!)Giardia. Even if the lab. tests are negative. Treatment : metronidazole +- 1g per day, one week. To be repeated after 10/15 days.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would go back to the Dr. and if they are unresponsive... get another opinion.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

BQ:Believe me, I have been going to her a lot, but being how I am only 15, which makes me a pediatric, I believe the doctors in general are more to pass it off as me just making it up, etc. /: I don't believe it is IBS, but what do I know..At this point, just kinda ready to give up with ever thinking I'll be officially diagnosed with something that makes sense, but who knows.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Claire!(: said:


> that there was mucus in my ilium. She asked how long ago I had my upper Gi study (with barium). My mom said about 2 weeks ago, (really 3) the lady then said that it is highly unlikely, but it is possibly that is was *left over barium.*


it is not unlikely, it is IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

celestin said:


> it is not unlikely, it is IMPOSSIBLE!


That's what I thought! o: Well, then what is it? The biopsies came back normal apparently so why the heck is there dang mucus! >.< It's just getting annoying now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mucus is a NON-specific reaction. The colon makes some mucus all the time, every day, in all people. It protects lining and lubricates the stool.Anytime the colon is irritable not just irritated or inflamed, or if the stool is a bit off (too hard, too soft, a bit more bile than it should have, etc) it may add some more mucus to keep it from bothering the lining.You do not need overt inflammation (redness) and bleeding ulcers in the colon to get extra mucus. The colon makes more mucus for any reason at all. IBSers often have noticeable mucus. It is not a symptom that means it has to be something other than IBS.And the prep for a colonoscopy can be a bit irritating so that by itself could be enough to get the intestines making mucus.What kind of temperature are you talking with the fevers? (and it could be something not intestinal at all, but in another part of the body). The body temp does go up and down every day by a fair bit and it higher in the evening then should drop as you fall asleep. So it will be higher in the evening than in the morning when you get up. Do you have fever symptoms (chills, sweats, etc)Also there are lots of reasons for an acute bout of inflammation in the colon, so it doesn't have to be an autoimmune disease. Any bug or even some of the preps to clean out the colon can cause some inflammation. That is why you have to biopsy to see what it is and not just immediately start treating with powerful steroids and other immune-suppressants with dangerous side effects. Gotta check it out and see if it was something that passed on its own before bringing in the heavy artillery.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Claire!(: said:


> Turns out that the biopsies were all normal. Weird huh?


1/Not weird 2/good news! Biopsies do not show 'everything'. You could (can) be infected and have normal biopsies (no microbs on the slides and no inflammation). You are 'only' 15 but you are lucid. You will (with the help of doctors and the help of this forum) find the solution...


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Mucus is a NON-specific reaction. The colon makes some mucus all the time, every day, in all people. It protects lining and lubricates the stool.Anytime the colon is irritable not just irritated or inflamed, or if the stool is a bit off (too hard, too soft, a bit more bile than it should have, etc) it may add some more mucus to keep it from bothering the lining.You do not need overt inflammation (redness) and bleeding ulcers in the colon to get extra mucus. The colon makes more mucus for any reason at all. IBSers often have noticeable mucus. It is not a symptom that means it has to be something other than IBS.And the prep for a colonoscopy can be a bit irritating so that by itself could be enough to get the intestines making mucus.What kind of temperature are you talking with the fevers? (and it could be something not intestinal at all, but in another part of the body). The body temp does go up and down every day by a fair bit and it higher in the evening then should drop as you fall asleep. So it will be higher in the evening than in the morning when you get up. Do you have fever symptoms (chills, sweats, etc)Also there are lots of reasons for an acute bout of inflammation in the colon, so it doesn't have to be an autoimmune disease. Any bug or even some of the preps to clean out the colon can cause some inflammation. That is why you have to biopsy to see what it is and not just immediately start treating with powerful steroids and other immune-suppressants with dangerous side effects. Gotta check it out and see if it was something that passed on its own before bringing in the heavy artillery.


Well, I KNOW the prep isn't what caused the inflammation, that was there about a month or so before we even considered the coloscopy. My temperature ranges from 99.9-102.3 but for me, my normal is about 96.5-97.0 Also, autoimmune diseases run in my family, but I never stated "I Think I have an autoimmune disease" I was tested for majority of them anyways and that has nothing to do with this. The mucus wasn't normal, the doctor performing the scope told me that after without checking the biopsies, I don't know what the results even ended up being, but my doctor never mentioned them nor my scopes when I last saw her, so I don't know. Mucus may be a common think in the body, but this wasn't. Also, it is in the ilium, I don't believe you are suppose to have mucus there, but I DO know that it is something that happens with Crohn's Disease specifically.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

celestin said:


> 1/Not weird 2/good news! Biopsies do not show 'everything'. You could (can) be infected and have normal biopsies (no microbs on the slides and no inflammation). You are 'only' 15 but you are lucid. You will (with the help of doctors and the help of this forum) find the solution...


Hello, Well, I was thinking that the biopsies could be wrong but no one wants to believe what I say. I still have the inflammation so I don't get why they just keep putting it off as nothing. Hopefully, we will figure this out soon, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sorry I tried to say that mucus is not exclusive to Chron's and no other possible reason for it and the whole gut produces mucus to protect itself so it probably didn't come from any other body part. Some mucus normal in everyone all the time, but if there was excess it doesn't mean it cannot possibly be IBS and you much have Crohn's as there can't be any other explanation. A lot of people with IBS have a lot of excess mucus and some of the old names for IBS had mucus in them.You had to have a prep for the scope to be in the ileum to see it, and the prep is irritating. IBS by itself can cause copious mucus all by itself as it not just Crohn's (although it is ONE thing that can cause it) and any irritation or irritability can cause it. http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/irritablecolon.htm lists the names and as you can see I'm not making it up that IBS could possibly cause mucus and once had mucus in the name. That name was replaced as it isn't really accurate, but mucus wouldn't be in the name if it was completely and totally impossible for there to be excess mucus with IBS. The biospies are a much clearer indication of what is going on than whether or not they saw mucus, and you did have a prep then.Inflammation seen earlier also does not have to be Crohn's disease as any sort of infection or irritation can cause it, not just autoimmune. That is why they didn't diagnose an autoimmune disease right then and there and waited for the biopsies. I don't know where I said you diagnosed yourself with something autoimmune, but with the family history and what you have going on, it certainly is a reasonable concern.Sorry I tried to suggest that maybe the fevers (since you are talking fever range and we have people here who call everything over 98.6 a fever even if they aren't and I'm sorry I am an awful person for asking you to tell me what you meant by fever) could be from some other issue in your body and that may need to be evaluated and not just assumed to be in the intestines. If it were me I'd make sure they checked out any other thing it could be since Crohn's was ruled out. I'm sorry if I ever made it sound like there could possibly be a different autoimmune issue or any other kind of issue that I, personally, feel that might need to be looked for.If there is anything else I need to apologize for that I missed, I am sorry for all of it.It does sound like something is going on and since this didn't pan out I would make sure the doctors move on to anything else that could be causing it, but that is me. If you need to believe it is Crohn's and nothing else, that is fine by me, but I would push for more evaluations, but like I said that is just me and you don't have to listen to me at all.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

celestin said:


> I think that you should be treated for (actually against!)Giardia. Even if the lab. tests are negative. Treatment : metronidazole +- 1g per day, one week. To be repeated after 10/15 days.


What's Giardia? I will talk to my doctor about it though. Thanks


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sorry I tried to say that mucus is not exclusive to Chron's and no other possible reason for it and the whole gut produces mucus to protect itself so it probably didn't come from any other body part. Some mucus normal in everyone all the time, but if there was excess it doesn't mean it cannot possibly be IBS and you much have Crohn's as there can't be any other explanation. A lot of people with IBS have a lot of excess mucus and some of the old names for IBS had mucus in them.You had to have a prep for the scope to be in the ileum to see it, and the prep is irritating. IBS by itself can cause copious mucus all by itself as it not just Crohn's (although it is ONE thing that can cause it) and any irritation or irritability can cause it. http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/irritablecolon.htm lists the names and as you can see I'm not making it up that IBS could possibly cause mucus and once had mucus in the name. That name was replaced as it isn't really accurate, but mucus wouldn't be in the name if it was completely and totally impossible for there to be excess mucus with IBS. The biospies are a much clearer indication of what is going on than whether or not they saw mucus, and you did have a prep then.Inflammation seen earlier also does not have to be Crohn's disease as any sort of infection or irritation can cause it, not just autoimmune. That is why they didn't diagnose an autoimmune disease right then and there and waited for the biopsies. I don't know where I said you diagnosed yourself with something autoimmune, but with the family history and what you have going on, it certainly is a reasonable concern.Sorry I tried to suggest that maybe the fevers (since you are talking fever range and we have people here who call everything over 98.6 a fever even if they aren't and I'm sorry I am an awful person for asking you to tell me what you meant by fever) could be from some other issue in your body and that may need to be evaluated and not just assumed to be in the intestines. If it were me I'd make sure they checked out any other thing it could be since Crohn's was ruled out. I'm sorry if I ever made it sound like there could possibly be a different autoimmune issue or any other kind of issue that I, personally, feel that might need to be looked for.If there is anything else I need to apologize for that I missed, I am sorry for all of it.It does sound like something is going on and since this didn't pan out I would make sure the doctors move on to anything else that could be causing it, but that is me. If you need to believe it is Crohn's and nothing else, that is fine by me, but I would push for more evaluations, but like I said that is just me and you don't have to listen to me at all.


Hi again,Well, my doctor thought it was Crohn's as well. The symptoms line up perfectly. It made perfectly sense. I can tell you the mucus wasn't normal. The head of GI was the one who did my scopes and assured us it wasn't normal. You didn't see it so I don't think you can really comment on if it is normal.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did not say it was normal. I BELIEVE your doctor even if I don't agree that the one and only possible reason must be Crohn's disease.That was not at all what I was trying to say (although the that the intestines make mucus is one of the things they do).Mucus CAN be a symptom of IBS. IBS is NOT NORMAL.The biopsies are the most definitive way to figure out if the NOT NORMAL amount of mucus is Crohns or IBS. Mucus is a non-specific response. It says SOMETHING is going on but it can be anything, not just one thing. The colon makes EXCESS NOT NORMAL mucus (rather than the normal amount of mucus) when anything bothers it.I'm sorry that I can't seem to say what I mean in a way you can understand I am AGREEING with you and your doctor in that it is NOT normal.just that there are other NOT NORMAL reasons for more mucus than should be there.I think I should stop trying to explain, it obviously isn't helpful and you will probably accuse me again of saying that abnormal mucus is normal. Normal mucus is normal. Abnormal mucus is from anything that bothers the colon so is seen in IBS, Infections, food intolerances and anything else that causes the colon to go something NOT NORMAL is going on.I cannot possibly say this any more clearly, and I'm sure it will be misinterpreted again.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> I did not say it was normal. I BELIEVE your doctor even if I don't agree that the one and only possible reason must be Crohn's disease.That was not at all what I was trying to say (although the that the intestines make mucus is one of the things they do).Mucus CAN be a symptom of IBS. IBS is NOT NORMAL.The biopsies are the most definitive way to figure out if the NOT NORMAL amount of mucus is Crohns or IBS. I'm sorry that I can't seem to say what I mean in a way you can understand I am AGREEING with you and your doctor in that it is NOT normal.just that there are other NOT NORMAL reasons for more mucus than should be there.I think I should stop trying to explain, it obviously isn't helpful.


It is not normal on a different level then IBS, IBS doesn't create damage such as inflammation, something that is STILL there, 5 months later! If someone touches my stomach they can feel my colon. That is abnormal.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS is abnormal. Believe me all the things you complain about are the abnormal things at least some IBSers have had as well. Excessive mucus is seen in IBS. Pain is seen in IBS. And you can feel the colon in people (which is why doctors feel the colon by pushing on the stomach) and it can feel different in IBSers than in normal people.IBSers are NOT normal, so they do have symptoms, and pretty much all the symptoms of Chron's other than bloody diarrhea, fevers, and weight loss all out of proportion to what they eat.I'm not saying Nothing is going on. Just it could be IBS as well as whatever is causing the fevers and you've had the gold standard test so I can't tell you to get a colonoscopy that gets to the ileum and have biopsies of the ileum as they did that. There isn't some other thing for them to do to prove to the doctors you have Crohns and not IBS.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS is abnormal. Believe me all the things you complain about are the abnormal things at least some IBSers have had as well. Excessive mucus is seen in IBS. Pain is seen in IBS. And you can feel the colon in people (which is why doctors feel the colon by pushing on the stomach) and it can feel different in IBSers than in normal people.IBSers are NOT normal, so they do have symptoms, and pretty much all the symptoms of Chron's other than bloody diarrhea, fevers, and weight loss all out of proportion to what they eat.I'm not saying Nothing is going on. Just it could be IBS as well as whatever is causing the fevers and you've had the gold standard test so I can't tell you to get a colonoscopy that gets to the ileum and have biopsies of the ileum as they did that. There isn't some other thing for them to do to prove to the doctors you have Crohns and not IBS.


Dude can you just leave? Thanks. My colon is inflamed if you touch my stomach the slightest bit you can feel it very easily and feel it is swollen. My symptoms AREN'T the IBS symptoms, I do have fevers, I do have weight loss, I HAVE had bloody diarrhea. You don't know my medical workup, so please, just go. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just a reminder that IBS can be very severe, so even if it is "just" IBS it can be something you need to find a doctor who will treat you, and that isn't always easy. Good luck with finding out what the fevers are. Your description of your stomach sounds like mine when the IBS pain was so bad I couldn't walk across a room without dropping to the floor in pain and that was "just" IBS. I only had fevers for awhile, which was probably just the infection that started it off, but mine went away.Can't know what symptoms you have when you didn't say much beyond the IBS ones, and I don't assume people have symptoms of other things unless they disclose them. Sorry the biopsies didn't give you the answer you wanted, I am putting you on ignore so I'll remember to never try to help you ever again. Hope they figure out what is going on and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Claire, it sounds like you're going through a tough time but let's try to be a little more mature.Kathleen is a moderator here, and she is just trying to help and took the time to add relevant input.Try taking Nexium by itself first thing in the morning (normal direction is to take it one hour before meal).And take the Bentyl 2 or 3 hours later and see if that makes any difference.Your signature says candyland so I have to ask, do you eat a lot of candy or sugar? Too much sugar can lead to candida overgrowth which can be a cause for IBD. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21802979


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Just a reminder that IBS can be very severe, so even if it is "just" IBS it can be something you need to find a doctor who will treat you, and that isn't always easy. Good luck with finding out what the fevers are. Your description of your stomach sounds like mine when the IBS pain was so bad I couldn't walk across a room without dropping to the floor in pain and that was "just" IBS. I only had fevers for awhile, which was probably just the infection that started it off, but mine went away.Can't know what symptoms you have when you didn't say much beyond the IBS ones, and I don't assume people have symptoms of other things unless they disclose them. Sorry the biopsies didn't give you the answer you wanted, I am putting you on ignore so I'll remember to never try to help you ever again. Hope they figure out what is going on and you are feeling better soon.


Hello yet again,I never said IBS couldn't be, but believe me, this isn't IBS, even my doctor didn't really believe it was when she was saying it but since she is at a loss, she just decided to diagnose me with it because IBS is the general diagnosis when you don't know what is wrong. I am quite happy with my doctor, even if I don't feel she is doing absolutely everything, she is trying her best. I have a fever every night, sometimes during the day, I have chronic inflammation which are abnormalities. I couldn't remember everything when I created this. A list of my COMPLETE symptoms list is: inflammation in my bowel, mucus in my ilium, stabbing pain in the lower right hand quadrant of my stomach, now diarrhea (we think I now have an infection from my antibiotic), fever everyday, nausea, headaches, (have had for the past 4.5 years though), Tenderness in Stomach, Stomach Noises - It's not your average run of the mill I'm hungry feed me stomach noises it's more like I don't like whatever this is that's bothering me., Loud Bowel Noises, Mucus in stool, decrease in appetite,fatigue, looking really pale, Occasional blood in stool,weight loss then weight gain, shakiness, sore eyes,Muscle Soreness, Pinching feeling sometimes cramping, mini blackouts, sometimes unclear thinking and confusionI don't believe someone can consider these things just "IBS" something else is clearly going on in my body.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Joseph81 said:


> Hi Claire, it sounds like you're going through a tough time but let's try to be a little more mature.Kathleen is a moderator here, and she is just trying to help and took the time to add relevant input.Try taking Nexium by itself first thing in the morning (normal direction is to take it one hour before meal).And take the Bentyl 2 or 3 hours later and see if that makes any difference.Your signature says candyland so I have to ask, do you eat a lot of candy or sugar? Too much sugar can lead to candida overgrowth which can be a cause for IBD. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21802979


Alright, well first off, I am 15, I can be immature if I would like when I feel like this. She may be a moderator, but that honestly doesn't mean anything to me. She came across as rude to me, and I don't put up with that. I can't take Nexium and Bentyl at different times-I have school. Also, I take Bentyl multiple times a day, so I don't believe taking them at the same time has any effect, also that is what my doctor told me to do, so I am following her instructions. No, I don't eat a lot of candy or sugar. Almost never candy actually. But, I don't even know what candida is ha. I guess I will have to google that.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Claire!(: said:


> It is not normal on a different level then IBS, IBS doesn't create damage such as inflammation, something that is STILL there, 5 months later! If someone touches my stomach they can feel my colon. That is abnormal.


The latest research studies suggest that some forms of ibs can contain inflammation but its micro inflammation so not easy to see on biopsy samples.Im doubting your problems,i was diagnosed with microscopic colitis when in my early 20's but it took about 3 colonoscopies and 18 months to diagnose.Ask your doctor to prescribe mesalazine and see if it helps. This is a mild anti inflammatory used in the treatment of IBD's.Keep plugging away but dont ignore the wealth of knowledge on these forums.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> The latest research studies suggest that some forms of ibs can contain inflammation but its micro inflammation so not easy to see on biopsy samples.Im doubting your problems,i was diagnosed with microscopic colitis when in my early 20's but it took about 3 colonoscopies and 18 months to diagnose.Ask your doctor to prescribe mesalazine and see if it helps. This is a mild anti inflammatory used in the treatment of IBD's.Keep plugging away but dont ignore the wealth of knowledge on these forums.


Well, this is when it get's down to the reality of the people around me. I know a lot of people around me who have IBS and they say this isn't ANY thing like what they go through, and then I know a few people who have Crohn's and they think that is what I have and should keep pushing for more tests, of some sort. Even if it is really little inflammation, then it wouldn't have been very very easily seen on the CT Scan, it would have be very difficult, the second they took the shots they knew it was there, didn't have to look very hard. When you say you are doubting my problems, what do you mean? You don't believe I have these symptoms? I don't understand what you meant by that....Also, my doctor wouldn't prescribe a medication without a reason. I believe that is one because I am still a child and two because I am already on a lot right now. I don't ignore these forums, there are reasons behind all of my responses, I think about what you guys are saying first then decide where to go, if someone points out something A. I haven't heard before and sounds reasonable B. something that sounds correct in ME, not statistics. or C. Something that is an accurate and NICE responses. I will gladly listen and go with what they say. Some people on here believe they are experts in these topics, and yet they aren't a doctor. Yes, one can know an abundant amount of information if they are a sufferer, but yet they can't know it all. That's just my opinion, but please explain what you mean by "doubting my problems"Thanks.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Claire!(: said:


> Well, this is when it get's down to the reality of the people around me. I know a lot of people around me who have IBS and they say this isn't ANY thing like what they go through, and then I know a few people who have Crohn's and they think that is what I have and should keep pushing for more tests, of some sort. Even if it is really little inflammation, then it wouldn't have been very very easily seen on the CT Scan, it would have be very difficult, the second they took the shots they knew it was there, didn't have to look very hard. When you say you are doubting my problems, what do you mean? You don't believe I have these symptoms? I don't understand what you meant by that....Also, my doctor wouldn't prescribe a medication without a reason. I believe that is one because I am still a child and two because I am already on a lot right now. I don't ignore these forums, there are reasons behind all of my responses, I think about what you guys are saying first then decide where to go, if someone points out something A. I haven't heard before and sounds reasonable B. something that sounds correct in ME, not statistics. or C. Something that is an accurate and NICE responses. I will gladly listen and go with what they say. Some people on here believe they are experts in these topics, and yet they aren't a doctor. Yes, one can know an abundant amount of information if they are a sufferer, but yet they can't know it all. That's just my opinion, but please explain what you mean by "doubting my problems"Thanks.


I apologise it was a typo as I missed out DONT when saying I doubt your problems,I meant I 'dont' doubt your problems at all as Ive been through something similar too.If youve been told by your doctor that you do have inflammation then you need to be on anti inflammatories and not anti spasmodics which are not that effective for everybdy.Have you definitely been told you have inflammation by your specialist?


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> I apologise it was a typo as I missed out DONT when saying I doubt your problems,I meant I 'dont' doubt your problems at all as Ive been through something similar too.If youve been told by your doctor that you do have inflammation then you need to be on anti inflammatories and not anti spasmodics which are not that effective for everybdy.Have you definitely been told you have inflammation by your specialist?


Ohh haha, that makes a lot more sense now! Thanks for clearing that up, lol. But, the antispasmodic is for the SEVERE pain I have actually. Yes, my CT Scan showed definitely inflammation and it was confirmed by about 6 people. I went to another doctor today because my GI specialist recommended it (a specific GI nutritionist.) And she doesn't believe I have IBS at all. She thinks it is IBD also. She said that many times you will get a false negative but I bet down the road they will diagnose you with IBD. (guess she has seen this a lot or something? ) She also things I may have a high-fructose malabsoprtion issue, so I have to cut down on that (don't eat a lot of it anyways). I don't have enough Calcium so I now take a calcium supplement as well, also, I will have to get my Vitamin D tested next time I see her. She has me on Lactaid (or non lactose items-my choice) to see if that helps because I get severe pain when I intake dairy (mainly milk) and occasionally D.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it possible to see bowel inflammation from a CT scan rather than a colonoscopy?I thought a CT scan wasnt able to detect bowel inflammation as a colonoscopy is needed?If you have severe pain i would ask for something other than anti spasmodics.I personally have found anti spasmodics to be totally useless in my case at least.I would ask your specialist to try a non steroidal anti inflammatory such as mesalazine or sulfasalazine which helped me for years.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> Is it possible to see bowel inflammation from a CT scan rather than a colonoscopy?I thought a CT scan wasnt able to detect bowel inflammation as a colonoscopy is needed?If you have severe pain i would ask for something other than anti spasmodics.I personally have found anti spasmodics to be totally useless in my case at least.I would ask your specialist to try a non steroidal anti inflammatory such as mesalazine or sulfasalazine which helped me for years.


Hello,must be possible to see it on a CT Scan, if they saw it. I don't know if you usually can or not. Maybe is was that bad it was noticeable? I don't know. Haha. Well, the Bentyl helped at first, but is doing less now, but still works to some degree.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I maybe wrong but colonic inflammation usually occurs on the inside so tissue samples are generally needed and due to the air inside the colon imaging studies arent that reliable or so somebody on here explained a while back anyway.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> I maybe wrong but colonic inflammation usually occurs on the inside so tissue samples are generally needed and due to the air inside the colon imaging studies arent that reliable or so somebody on here explained a while back anyway.


well, I don't know. I am just going by what multiple radiologists, one including my uncle, told me.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Claire!(: said:


> well, I don't know. I am just going by what multiple radiologists, one including my uncle, told me.


You are again being rude and sarcastic to somebody who was only trying to point something out so I will opt out of this discussion too.Good luck.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> You are again being rude and sarcastic to somebody who was only trying to point something out so I will opt out of this discussion too.Good luck.


That really wasn't being rude, I honestly don't know. I am just going by what I was told by doctors. I personally never saw my scans...soooo I can't really comment on how they look other than what I was told by professionals. Never was sarcastic either, but take it how you want to...


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Claire!(: said:


> That really wasn't being rude, I honestly don't know. I am just going by what I was told by doctors. I personally never saw my scans...soooo I can't really comment on how they look other than what I was told by professionals. Never was sarcastic either, but take it how you want to...


Well you quoted multiple radiologists including a family member to disagree with my comments.Im just trying to illustrate that im not aware that xrays and scans are reliable ways of diagnosing bowel inflammation but maybe somebody else could put us straight on this.If you think its inflammation then insist on trying anti inflammatory drugs to see if they help. Thats as much help as i'm capable of giving.Apologies if you werent being rude as im just trying to give possible reasons as to why you cannot get a satisfactory diagnosis.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> Well you quoted multiple radiologists including a family member to disagree with my comments.Im just trying to illustrate that im not aware that xrays and scans are reliable ways of diagnosing bowel inflammation but maybe somebody else could put us straight on this.If you think its inflammation then insist on trying anti inflammatory drugs to see if they help. Thats as much help as i'm capable of giving.Apologies if you werent being rude as im just trying to give possible reasons as to why you cannot get a satisfactory diagnosis.


It wasn't to disagree with what you said, I just was stating that I am only going off of what my doctors have told me based on the scan. I must state though that clearly inflammation is capable of being seen if they saw it on mine, it wasn't an XRAY anways, It was a CT Scan. (something they used to show inflammation in the appendix so I don't see why it can't show inflammation somewhere else)http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/crohns-disease/tc/crohns-disease-exams-and-tests there is a website that says the tests and CT Scan is indeed listed so I guess it can be used :]Anyways, I don't know if I think it is or not, it's just what I was told.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well if your current medication is not helping then thats reason enough for your doctor to change your medication and i think an anti inflammatory would be a good start.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Claire you may prefer to start posting here then if it is an IBD:http://www.ibdsupport.org/forums/


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

jmc09 said:


> Well if your current medication is not helping then thats reason enough for your doctor to change your medication and i think an anti inflammatory would be a good start.


That's true, if what we are trying now doesn't help by the time I go back (end of July) I will ask about that. Thanks, who knows what she will say.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

BQ said:


> Claire you may prefer to start posting here then if it is an IBD:http://www.ibdsupport.org/forums/


I was thinking about that, but wasn't sure if I could because I wasn't officially diagnosed with IBD.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

OH! I found out what was elevated! My fecal calprotectin. That was what came elevated when we did the stool samples and the bloodwork!


----------

